# Say It Loud!  I'm Black And I'm Proud!



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

30 x 90 needs to know just how severe the infestation of blacks is here on USMB.  If you are black, even if just by popular demand, be kind enough to check in here and share some watermelon whilst 30 x 90 barricades himself in his home.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRSAVDlpDI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRSAVDlpDI[/ame]


----------



## Blagger (Feb 11, 2011)

My guess is that the majority of contributors here on USMB are white, Madeline. In fact, I'd even go so far as to estimate a ratio of 95% caucasian to 5% negro/mulatto.

And you know what they say - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm white and I'm proud.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!*

Ummmmmm, only if my real name was Al Jolson........


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not black but I can do a pretty good impression of one.

"What's up mudda fucka?" "Nigga please!" "Fuh sho!" "Where duh white wimmen at?"


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> *Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!*
> 
> Ummmmmm, only if my real name was Al Jolson........



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOiVaE-pKqM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOiVaE-pKqM[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Swagger said:


> My guess is that the majority of contributors here on USMB are white, Madeline. In fact, I'd even go so far as to estimate a ratio of 95% caucasian to 5% negro/mulatto.
> 
> And you know what they say - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.



There's white and then there's white supremacist, Swagger.  We ain't got many of those though lately, it does seem as if there's been a run on sheets around here.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm white and I'm proud.



Yes, but you are no racist, Zoom-boing.  I'm afraid in 30 x 90's eyes, that means you are just not "white enough".

That man is a complete tool.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

we are all africans


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm white and I'm proud.
> ...



'Not white enough'  My alabaster skin would take issue with that.  lol

I haven't read enough of his posts to know if he's racist or not.  Tank racist?


----------



## zzzz (Feb 11, 2011)

"infestation?" Curious use of words. are you calling blacks, parasites or pests?


----------



## manifold (Feb 11, 2011)

does 'black' irish count?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



No, he makes *Tank*  look good.

A crunchy new chew toy, though.  The latest batches  have been so mealy.  Nice change. 

Them's good eats!


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The concept was speculative until the 1980s, when it was corroborated by a study of present-day mitochondrial DNA, combined with evidence based on physical anthropology of archaic specimens. According to genetic and fossil evidence, archaic Homo sapiens evolved to anatomically modern humans solely in Africa, between 200,000 and 150,000 years ago.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

zzzz said:


> "infestation?" Curious use of words. are you calling blacks, parasites or pests?



I am portraying 30 x 90 in an accurate light, for those of you who have not yet had the pleasure.  He's David Duke-level racist.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> 30 x 90 needs to know just how severe the infestation of blacks is here on USMB.  If you are black, even if just by popular demand, be kind enough to check in here and share some watermelon whilst 30 x 90 barricades himself in his home.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRSAVDlpDI



I'm Black Irish and Proud!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the majority of contributors here on USMB are white, Madeline. In fact, I'd even go so far as to estimate a ratio of 95% caucasian to 5% negro/mulatto.
> ...


You wouldn't believe the number of sheetz around where I live! They don't wear white but I'm not fooled!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The concept was speculative until the 1980s, when it was corroborated by a study of present-day mitochondrial DNA, combined with evidence based on physical anthropology of archaic specimens. According to genetic and fossil evidence, archaic Homo sapiens evolved to anatomically modern humans solely in Africa, between 200,000 and 150,000 years ago.



Reparations for all!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

manifold said:


> does 'black' irish count?



Hell Yeah!

Welcome to the Tribe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...




If only we *could*  pay people to evolve.  I would pass the collection plate for 30 x 90.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



How about just respect for all


----------



## daveman (Feb 11, 2011)

I was born a poor black child.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



One could cut the irony with a knife.........


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Where all the white women at?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

You are all africans  and anyone who plays the game of race hate are playing the game of self hate.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 11, 2011)

Black  below the waist!


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> 30 x 90 needs to know just how severe the infestation of blacks is here on USMB.  If you are black, even if just by popular demand, be kind enough to check in here and share some watermelon whilst 30 x 90 barricades himself in his home.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRSAVDlpDI



Geez...Still *more* obsessing and fantasizing about me...
I fear you really may have a problem....Seriously.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> I was born a poor black child.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Obsession and fantasy...


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Your DNA says you are all african


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm white and I'm proud.
> ...



Obsession and fantasizing about me...again...


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 11, 2011)

I am ME and mostly proud of what I am.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

I am a product of africa.

I am proud of that.

All humans should be


----------



## editec (Feb 11, 2011)

The goosestepping confederacy of dunces is strong with this community, Yoda notes.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



It wouldnt  surprise me if she was wrong,  she is wrong a lot.
 I dont know  anything about your posting history.

If you disagree with  her you are a racist  or a bigot. It really sad  that she has to denigrate  people she disagrees with  she has to try to destroy them as well.  Even if she is ignorant of the available facts and admits to  being ignorant of the topic.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting that you would used the word *denigrate* given the subject matter of this thread...


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...







Madeline - what prompted this thread?  Got a link?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M


I hate that song.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Read his posts, he's no better.  Disagree with him and you get the same treatment he claims you are dishing out.  Based on what I've read hypocrisy appears to be his middle name.  As for being racist, based on his belief in bad "racial" science I would hazard a huge yes.  
Probably another Stormfront troll.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The concept was speculative until the 1980s, when it was corroborated by a study of present-day mitochondrial DNA, combined with evidence based on physical anthropology of archaic specimens. According to genetic and fossil evidence, archaic Homo sapiens evolved to anatomically modern humans solely in Africa, between 200,000 and 150,000 years ago.



wiki???..seriously? THAT'S your "source"?
Look up "Parallel Origins" or "Multi Regional Evolution." 

Look, the human genome has been mapped...no one cares any more about "research" from the '80's. It's outdated and inaccurate. 
Neanderthals are thought to have been light skin and the Neanderthal race or species is much older than Homo sapien 600,000 vs. 200,000 years. Asians and Caucasians have Neanderthal DNA...africans don't.
Cro Magnon were not Black, Neither are Bushmen, Neither were Neanderthals or any of the other people who preceded the Black Africans.
The Chinese believe they evolved from Homo Erectus independently of other Humans and have evidence to prove it. 

The Black race is certainly closer to an original Congoid predecessor. However, no scientific study has suggested that the human race originated in the Congo. 
You can't ignore the fact that the Congo valley is full of isolated species of primates including Chimpanzee, Bongo, Gorilla, and dozens of species of Monkey. It's a place where primates developed separately and distinctly from anywhere else on earth. 
Otherwise we would find Gorilla in India and South America, but we don't. What happen in the Congo stayed in the Congo until more recent times.

Even the out of Africa crowd suggests the Horn of Africa close to Arabia. So I don't really see a close nexus between the Congoid populations and what may of been the original ancestor of White man.


Would you care to explain the differences between the various humanoids found around the world?

I can entertain different FACT BASED ideas ....but even if there were common ancestry, it hardly trumps the fact that divergent evolution has produced radically different cultures. 

No Black culture has ever come near to what Whites have built. How can you look at the way Blacks and Whites live in their respective societies and not appreciate the fact that Whites are far better at building and maintaining desirable societies?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

He is also an african


----------



## noose4 (Feb 11, 2011)

I may  not have been born black but my street cred makes me an honorary brother.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x7URWDGI3U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x7URWDGI3U[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Dear misinformed poster.

You are of african desent along with the entire human population of this planet.


Spewing hate on sceince wont change that fact.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Where all the white women at?



I'm here. 

If EZ, Jillian, and Ravi show up, we're good to go.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...


Skip the ad hom attacks and post some research or links...don't just be a cheerleader for "your" side...

I've attacked no one nor called anyone names.If someone disagrees with me I'm willing to debate.You guys grandstand for each other and avoid the subject.

I post facts...No one has refuted them..it's more fun to type "racist racist racist"


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Where all the white women at?
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

The correct quote is "where the white women at?"


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



PROVE IT....don't sing it..BRING it...Prove we're all from africa..I've given dozens and dozens of references, links, etc...that indicate it isn't true.
I've "spewed" no hate..only posted facts that no one has courage enough to debate...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The correct quote is "where the white women at?"



Nobody move or Thruthmatters gets it!



aaannnddd
*choke* *gasp*

She's right.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



Just wondering.

Why do you care?

Lets say we all did come out of Africa.  Who gives a damn.  Seriously, it happened so long ago that the claim that we are all african is comical at best.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 11, 2011)

How about we are all proud Americans! Who cares what race you are.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



IT HAS BEEN PROVEN!


The DNA of all contenents populations proves it.

I just gave you the information and you just pretended it wasnt true.

Continue to hate yourself and deny cold hard facts is you wish but dont expect thinking people to join your self deception.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...




You forget one thing, I've read your posts.  
I know the deflection tactics you're using all too well, there well played on a rather frequent basis here and elsewhere.
My point proven........ Thanks!


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



We are all africans you silly man.

EVERYONE of your ancestors are desended from Africans


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself. Your "facts" are slanted vitriol. Why don't you go back to planet limpdick with all your skinhead friends?

The laughable point that you pass your vitriol off as "fact" shows just how biased and moronic your little mind is.


----------



## Colin (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I'm with Madeline. This guy is a piece of racist shit! end of!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

30X90 what is the name of the black man that stole your girlfriend?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

You cant steal a person.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/153854-its-time-to-hate-white-people-month-again.html


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Oh the Karmic irony of this conversation taste like a well seasoned steak.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



You are missing my point.

We left africa so so so lOONNNGG ago, that saying I'm from africa is silly.  Sillier than me saying I'm Irish.  No aside from drinking Guiness and Irish car bombs, Liking Irish songs and having fun on St. Paddy's day, I have no connection to Ireland.

I am, and always will be an

American

From

America


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7ZWT3YkTVs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7ZWT3YkTVs[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


>


Oh the fight for equality...... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQrrqf-YamA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQrrqf-YamA[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjU03P_6nbQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjU03P_6nbQ[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok douche  your  have  made a science of racism.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7ZWT3YkTVs



Not a good choice, she was a marxist  Black separatist shit.
Hot  but a shit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ok douche  your  have  made a science of racism.



hahahaha..name calling....how original...and intelligent!


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

unless you can accept the cold hard facts that you are of African decent then there is no hope for you as a decent human being


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

If balck isnt beautiful than no human is beautiful


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> If balck isnt beautiful than no human is beautiful



Ya know, some times you're more than weird, sometimes you're really weird.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

We are all africans.

We are all beautiful


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> unless you can accept the cold hard facts that you are of African decent then there is no hope for you as a decent human being



I said long ago that I'd debate that...I posted evidence of the mapping of the human genome and links and sources that dispute that all humans originated in africa...all you have done is "declare" something to be a fact with no evidence to back it up...and anyone who disagrees is a "racist".

You people cannot conduct a civilized, honest, polite debate...Every single one of you has posted nothing but insults and name calling... Tempting as it's been, I refrained and tried to steer the conversation with facts and science...all get in return is


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

You seem to be completely unaware of the real science.

Sceince has determined without a doubt that man came from africa.

All of the related fields point to this and the DNA genome sealed the deal.

You are flatly wrong and no racists meme will change that


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Malcolm X, Huey Newton and Bobby Seale...some of the best men of my generation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > unless you can accept the cold hard facts that you are of African decent then there is no hope for you as a decent human being
> ...



The problem is the last batch of "stormfront" types that experienced a brief exposure here used the exact same arguments and tactics you're using.  Uummmmmm..................


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Sceince has determined without a doubt that man came from africa.


 Your right because we can still see the ape like features of blacks.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Maybe the arguments have merit?..I see none of you want to go anywhere near an honest debate....

Here....Can you answer these honestly?

Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?

Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?

Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?

Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...


 Judging by the slant of your questions, any answer that contradicts your slant will be considered dishonest by you, therefore there is no point in answering your questions. 





> Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90,
Blacks are the children of white liberals, that why they are so upset with you.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's not even a clever evasion..Just answer the questions..go ahead..
If I'm wrong I'll be able to take it.. I promise I won't send you a pm or a neg rep with an insult..be a man..step up...


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Sceince has determined without a doubt that man came from africa.
> ...



dear misinformted racist

They have the same in common with the apes as you do.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Link?
Source?
Evidence?

never mind..I know you can't.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

If we go to a place like Ireland, do we find that the majority of crimes are committed by blacks there? Maybe by poorer white people, since Ireland is mostly white. Funny how when you take color out of the equation, you still end up with certain parts of society who will commit crimes, and certain elements that wont.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The cold hard sceince of every related field.

You have brought nothing but racist lies to the subject


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> If we go to a place like Ireland, do we find that the majority of crimes are committed by blacks there? Maybe by poorer white people, since Ireland is mostly white. Funny how when you take color out of the equation, you still end up with certain parts of society who will commit crimes, and certain elements that wont.



ummmm..more evasion..we're talking about negroes in america...quit dodging..just answer those questions.


Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?

Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?

Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?

Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



There's no getting one over on you. It's not an evasion, it's a straight up refusal. Think up some logical questions, and I will consider them valid and answer them. 
I would neg rep you gain if I could.

Oh, and usually you put the question mark after the question, and not after your own self-prescribed answers of yes and no. I'm laughing at the superior intelligence, Khan.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

If I had to think like 30 x 90, I hope someone would kindly put me down.


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Post it. post the link..You keep SAYING things that you can't back up.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM



awsome song , thanks


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



I already did and you just ignored it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



I'm trying to keep it simple so you don't get confused with more information than you can process..Those are YES or NO questions...can't you even bring yourself to answer them..I think we all know why...


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


here you go again


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Black  below the waist!



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Nat Turner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



I won't argue based on your acceptance of limited statistics to the exclusion of the whole, ergo you wouldn't know what an honest debate is.  You'll get no recruits or converts here just as you previous compatriots discovered.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > If we go to a place like Ireland, do we find that the majority of crimes are committed by blacks there? Maybe by poorer white people, since Ireland is mostly white. Funny how when you take color out of the equation, you still end up with certain parts of society who will commit crimes, and certain elements that wont.
> ...



I was talking about whites in Ireland. And I was not quoting your post when I did it. If you don't want to address the point I was making, don't quote it to try and get back to your non-point. BTW, you really expect someone to answer your "questions" (where are the question marks _with_ the questions?) when they all contain inflammatory language. You're not even a good troll. You are fucking retarded. 

Do more white supremacists have lower IQ's than blacks? Yes or Yes.
Do more white supremacists ironically use worse grammar than the blacks they so despise? Yes or Yes.

Answer my questions, son. No evasions!


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> here you go again




Good..now here's the response AGAIN.....debunk it if you can...

The human genome has been mapped...no one cares any more about  "research" from the '80's. It's outdated and inaccurate. 

Neanderthals are thought to have been light skin and the Neanderthal race or species is much older than Homo sapien 600,000 vs. 200,000 years. Asians and Caucasians have Neanderthal DNA...africans don't.
Cro Magnon were not Black, Neither are Bushmen, Neither were Neanderthals or any of the other people who preceded the Black Africans.
The Chinese believe they evolved from Homo Erectus independently of other Humans and have evidence to prove it.

The Black race is certainly closer to an original Congoid predecessor. However, no scientific study has suggested that the human race originated in the Congo.
You can't ignore the fact that the Congo valley is full of isolated species of primates including Chimpanzee, Bongo, Gorilla, and dozens of species of Monkey. It's a place where primates developed separately and distinctly from anywhere else on earth.
Otherwise we would find Gorilla in India and South America, but we don't. What happen in the Congo stayed in the Congo until more recent times.

Even the out of Africa crowd suggests the Horn of Africa close to Arabia. So I don't really see a close nexus between the Congoid populations and what may of been the original ancestor of White man.


Would you care to explain the differences between the various humanoids found around the world?

I can entertain different FACT BASED ideas ....but even if there were common ancestry, it hardly trumps the fact that divergent evolution has produced radically different cultures.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> *Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!*
> 
> Ummmmmm, only if my real name was Al Jolson........


Waitaminute waitaminute...

You ain't seen nothin' yet!

But honestly... people give a shit about race on here?  I certainly don't .

And furthermore!... Madie's black?  Who knew?  Who cared?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



We? You have multiple personalities too? Because I seriously doubt that many people on this board would back you up against me. Besides, clearly Australians have a superior intelligence when compared to you. Heck, that handicapped kid from "Life Goes On" beats you to the cake.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



They say arguing with idiots makes you one. Thankfully someone isn't basing the intelligence of an entire race on bad apples such as yourself. No more arguments here. I will just mock you mercilessly, because I can't be bothered wasting my time trying to debate you intelligently.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > *Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!*
> ...



I am black by popular demand, my big Fizzy friend.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

He is very sceince adverse


----------



## 30x90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



hahaha..ok.. you win..

Here's one more..are you the stupidest *nope* in here or are all you ignorant nope again equally retarded..  Yes or Yes...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



You really are a piece of trash.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Staged, but funny.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



Talking to yourself again? 
In case you can't read, I'm Australian.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > 30x90 said:
> ...



In this one instance I will subscribe to the origin of the word ****** being derived from the term niggardly.  Hence the only ****** I see here is you.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

This was not staged....

Graphic pic deleted

Lynchings in America

I would no more cosey up to hate than I would sprout wings and fly.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

30X90 what was the name of the black man who had sex with your girlfriend?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> This was not staged....
> 
> Graphic pic deleted
> 
> ...



That reminds me of the people in Afghanistan that stoned the young Afghan couple to death, human beings can be so hateful and evil.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm white and I'm proud.



That's racist.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 30X90 what was the name of the black man who had sex with your girlfriend?



My guess is his evil is not something he acquired in adulthood, High Gravity.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 30X90 what was the name of the black man who had sex with your girlfriend?
> ...



This looks like the face of education, civility, and intelligence that we have come to expect...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 30X90 what was the name of the black man who had sex with your girlfriend?
> ...



My dad told me a story about someone who was a card carrying Klan member and he raised his 2 sons to be in the Klan also, well one turned out to be gay and the other married a black woman and had 3 kids. Their father flipped the fuck out.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Most people reject hate, High Gravity.  Only the weak-minded do not.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That is awesome. Check this out!

No Race Mixing for You, Alabama Father Tells Daughter - BV Black Spin


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



That will be an incredibly complicated redistribution of wealth.  

What would Rahm think?  

Mayoral candidates go after Rahm Emanuel on taxes, slave reparations - chicagotribune.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...




Kids love doing what their parents tell them not to do, if this guy keeps pushing his daughter she will date a black man or possibly marry one just to spite him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Uuummmm, hopefully there won't be a honor killing in her future.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Not unless we adopt sharia law... 

But oddly enough, I have a female friend who tells me how her father always encourages her to date "redneck" types when she mentions that she finds some r'n'b singers to be sexy. My friend will date whomever she so chooses, regardless of what her dad says. 

And I live in Wilmington, NC.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 11, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Oh hell it would be easy, just let us keep more of our money and call it even. 

But if they want to go the complicated route and we're 'all africans' then _we all _are entitled to get a piece of that redistribution pie!  I want mine with a scoop of vanilla on top.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Who demanded?   I thought it was genetic?

Still don't care though.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I am a product of africa.
> 
> I am proud of that.
> 
> All humans should be



Enough.  You could start posting that we are all Pangeans if you want to keep this line of thought going.

Or are you denying that races actually exist?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like the embarrassment to the human race has decided to take a powder.  Hopefully of the self performed 44 caliber brain probe kind..............


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to point out that bigots come in all races.  It seems to be more popular with those who believe they are better than, or others are less than them.

If you want to see racism run amok, go over to Asia or Africa where even the family lineage or tribe you belong to, regardless of skin color can spawn a bloodbath.  Don't be of Korean descent in Japan (internal passports), or Tibetan (nothing like out and out oppression) in China, or Hmong in Laos (though that's improving from the genocide orders of the 1970's), and do we have to even mention Rwanda?

Racism in the US is a minor problem compared to those places.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 30X90 what was the name of the black man who had sex with your girlfriend?
> ...



Is that Democrat Senator Sheets Byrd?


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Most people reject hate, High Gravity.  Only the weak-minded do not.



Yet you start a hate thread.  What does that tell you?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> I would like to point out that bigots come in all races.  It seems to be more popular with those who believe they are better than, or others are less than them.
> 
> If you want to see racism run amok, go over to Asia or Africa where even the family lineage or tribe you belong to, regardless of skin color can spawn a bloodbath.  Don't be of Korean descent in Japan (internal passports), or Tibetan (nothing like out and out oppression) in China, or Hmong in Laos (though that's improving from the genocide orders of the 1970's), and do we have to even mention Rwanda?
> 
> Racism in the US is a minor problem compared to those places.



Good point, even if you are black if you end up in the wrong part of Africa where a different tribe is in control can get you killed, good example is Nigeria. If you are Christian and end up in the Northern spots where the Muslims control you are finished.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Bigotry is an evil that likely can be found in any large group of humans, and always could be.  Like any other evil, men of good will are tasked with its defeat.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Bigotry is an evil that likely can be found in any large group of humans, and always could be.  Like any other evil, men of good will are tasked with its defeat.



So none of your views are bigoted?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Sceince has determined without a doubt that man came from africa.
> ...



  Joking or just jerking?


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a joke


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Most people reject hate, High Gravity.  Only the weak-minded do not.
> ...



You claim that white pride is not "hate," but black pride is hate.

You can't have your cake and eat it too.

Ladies and gentlemen, we have just had an admission from the supremacists that they are hate filled!


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm white and I'm proud.



count me in.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Just a joke



If we're really going to go this route...


----------



## Grace (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey...I just discovered that most of us are all related to ..........

http://whoknew.news.yahoo.com/?nc&vid=24133265


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm white and I'm proud.
> ...



I will count you in. I need a demographic that keeps my sun tan lotion stocks afloat.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Really?  Show me where I have posted white supremacists garbage.

Why are you answering my question posted to Madeline?  It was quite a deflected reply, by the way.  Weak.

And let us be honest, shall we?  This wasn't a 'black pride' thread, it was a "I *hate* 30 X 90' thread.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Bigotry is an evil that likely can be found in any large group of humans, and always could be.  Like any other evil, men of good will are tasked with its defeat.



I think we did a good job defeating it in this thread.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Bigotry is an evil that likely can be found in any large group of humans, and always could be.  Like any other evil, men of good will are tasked with its defeat.
> ...



Sunshine and air cures most evils.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> We are all africans.
> 
> We are all beautiful



then you won't mind if we whites join the congressional black caucus will ya? .....  errrrr.... what's that ya say? it's just for blacks????? silly me.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2011)

How can I be proud of being something that had nothing to do with my choices in life?

I'm proud of what I have accomplished (mostly) in my life, but that's about it. Otherwise it is a false pride, having nothing to do with me. 

I'm not proud of belonging to a group that I had no choice in making. I just am of that group. I might be proud of what that group has accomplished, but me being part of that group?

Nu uh...

my 2c


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Provocateur apparently attempts to live up to his name.  Some call it playing devils advocate, some call it trolling, others have even more descriptive and vulgar names for it.  Take your pick.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...


I'm trolling by posing questions to Madeline, in Madeline's thread?

I had no idea that was trolling.  Thank you for the insight.


----------



## Grace (Feb 11, 2011)

Genghis would be upset with all of you.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Genghis would be upset with all of you.



That does grieve me, IMEURU.

LOL.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...




Yawn...

I was answering a question posted on a public forum. If you want to have a private convo with Madeline, PM her...

Let's all be honest, shall we? The only reason this could be construed as *an* "I hate 30 x 90" thread is if you agree 30 x 90's world view.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

In today news:

College board: Minorities lag in AP test performance - chicagotribune.com


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Genghis would be upset with all of you.
> ...


yaaayyy!  I get to use this in context now!


----------



## Grace (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with a heck of a lot of you guys. And sometimes I don't.
I hate compartments. I can't stretch.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> In today news:
> 
> College board: Minorities lag in AP test performance - chicagotribune.com



Thankies for playing in today's round of Name That Bigot, Tank.  As always, you can collect your prize at the door as you leave.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> In today news:
> 
> College board: Minorities lag in AP test performance - chicagotribune.com



Yeah, and the reason(S) are?????????


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > In today news:
> ...



who's the bigot? Tank? or Tara Malone?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



Selective reading also seems to be one of your strong points.  Uummmmm.............


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank has shown himself as a racist on here before willow


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > In today news:
> ...



Poverty, crime, poor nutrition, single parents.......

Here's a brain teaser for ya, Ringel.  What's the reason rich white kids are performing more poorly?  Is that also "racial"?


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > In today news:
> ...


Me?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> How can I be proud of being something that had nothing to do with my choices in life?
> 
> I'm proud of what I have accomplished (mostly) in my life, but that's about it. Otherwise it is a false pride, having nothing to do with me.
> 
> ...



Being that I am a dual citizen, I consider myself American too. As such, I am proud of the accomplishments that the group known as "American" has accomplished. Here are some notable members of that group:

George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, George Washington Carver, FDR, Martin Luther King, Jr., Ronald Reagan, Oprah, Crazy Horse.... So many people of different colors, so many different accomplishments... too many people to name! 

How about those builders of the railroads out west? Such an accomplishment. Wait, but they had slanted eyes and high cheekbones...


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



WTF is Tara Malone, Willow?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 11, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?



You are wrong. These are some of the most Brilliant clear thinking people we have in this country..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt_q4FA9kUQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt_q4FA9kUQ[/ame]


[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqeQ3XYIwI"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqeQ3XYIwI[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zAibedU8G4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zAibedU8G4[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOm_1Q6m5gQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOm_1Q6m5gQ[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Tank has shown himself as a racist on here before willow



I once made the point that nearly all of the racists here work with black people, joke around with them at work, and probably have a beer or two with them at company functions. I think I am correct.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Rich white kids?  

Tsk tsk.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No the guy sitting directly behind you.  The one in the pink leotards...........


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Really?  My opinion only is because they have parents who are into entitlement, abdicating their responsibility and allowing their children to imitate the destructive gang/ghetto culture that leaves so many dead and ignorant.  Has nothing to do with race, but kids and parents being deliberate dumbasses and irresponsible.  Rebellion is cool and endemic.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What?  Am I not supposed to notice West Palm Beach is 99% white?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Is that the one with the black dildo crammed up his ass?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Must be that ghetto influence.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Not specifically what I meant but close.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are you going to ask me if I ride the short bus again, or just simply start calling me 'retard'?

And I see that Madeline "thanked" you for this post, but refuses to address the fact that she started a "hate" thread in order to lecture others about hate, and won't address whether or not she has bigoted ideas...although poses questions regarding rich white kids.

To each his own.  If posing questions that are intended to cause one to introspective is trolling, please feel free to put me on ignore.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tank has shown himself as a racist on here before willow
> ...


And the whites that never associate with blacks are celebrating black culture.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



She wrote the fucking article madalying.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So you _are_ one of those closet skinheads who takes shots with his black coworkers! Knew it!


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> What's the reason rich white kids are performing more poorly?


Who said their doing poorly?

Link?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm BLACK AND I'M PROUD!


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



If one was to provide statistics to you that blacks are disproportionately represented in the prison population, would you call them racist and say they are expressing hate?

People should be careful to not be hypocritical in their arguments.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Again, why does Ireland have a huge crime problem, drugs, prostitution, and uneducated folks? Ireland is 99% white. But by your reasoning, Ireland should already have a colony on Mars. And the crime rate is higher than 1%, so don't even bother trying to say it's the 1% who aren't white.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lemme put on my sociology major's hat, my Big Fizzy friend.  A child is a product of its home, its neighborhood, its extended family, its community, and so forth.  Every deficit a child suffers -- single mom, poor nutrition, lead poisoning, etc. -- help the stress to child and make its success as an adult more and more unlikely.

The Cleveland Public Schools are full of such kids.  About 20% will get an education and have a chance in life.  About 20% cannot be helped by anyone, and just need to be ushered along until they are old enough to put in prison.  The remaining 60% are up for grabs, and it's not looking good.

Yes, you can have an exceptional kid that beats the odds, just as you can find exceptional parents who beat the odds.  Some people could raise healthy, productive children in a Nazi death camp.  But most people are not exceptional (that is kinda sorta logically implied).

If you care for the well-being of the kids in your community, you cannot serve the needs of the 20% who are hopeless and abandon all the others.  By the same token, you cannot use the success of the 20% who make it as a justification for not helping all the others.  _You must also address the needs of the 60% at risk._

When the AVERAGE parent, raising the AVERAGE child, has a better than even chance  of getting that kid to adulthood as a success, then you have a healthy community.  Till then, there is work to be done.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > In today news:
> ...



The forum is full of this kind of thing Madeline. That's why it must be defeated and not rationalized. I believe that it must be fought on all levels. This is the reason for free speech. To fight those who wish to encircle us with hate.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Why does Finland (also 99% white) have such a high suicide rate? Does this mean all white people are prone to be suicidal?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



I'm excruciatingly familiar with Maddies "concept" of bigotry however in this instance I disagree with your assessment, specifically because of the individual it was aimed at.  I don't need to call you a retard but if you're gonna play the asshole why do you take issue with being treated like one?  Trolling was only one name some might use to describe your posts and I did not specifically chose any, I just provided options, hence you obviously have selective reading abilities.  As for putting you on ignore?  Why bother?  Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Why does Finland (also 99% white) have such a high suicide rate? Does this mean all white people are prone to be suicidal?



Japan also has an extremely high suicide rate.  Does this mean...

Cultural maybe?


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Why does Finland (also 99% white) have such a high suicide rate? Does this mean all white people are prone to be suicidal?


Link?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Finland (also 99% white) have such a high suicide rate? Does this mean all white people are prone to be suicidal?
> ...



Seasonal variation of suicides


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2011)

> Statistics kept on the deaths due to suicide in Finland are considered reliable. The Finnish law requires that in every case of a violent, sudden or unexpected death, the possibility of suicide is assessed by police and medico-legal investigations involving autopsy and forensic examinations. At present, a medico-legal investigation is conducted in majority of the suicides in Finland. It is estimated that about 90% of the suicides committed in Finland are correctly classified as suicides



http://www.socialreport.msd.govt.nz/health/suicide.html


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like people of Finland Commit suicide at very high rates.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm white and I'm proud.



You Fucking Racist Fuck!...

How Dare you... HOW DARE YOU!



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not Reading this Thread... Not gonna do it...

But has someone Countered in a Discussion of why there is not White History Month with, _"Every Month is White History Month"_ yet?...



peace...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2011)

*We need some fuckin'
COWBELL
up in this nutha fukka!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

mal said:


> I'm not Reading this Thread... Not gonna do it...
> 
> But has someone Countered in a Discussion of why there is not White History Month with, _"Every Month is White History Month"_ yet?...
> 
> ...



That be me, mal.

You know me so well.  LOL.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Is Tara Malone a bigot? That's the question. Answer please!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes I am black and proud, from my bushy Afro and light brown eyes down to my size 13 feet.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Priceless


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Pic of me a T (A Black Guy who does not have a mohawk) from Sunday watchin' the game... Maybe I should sport that as my Avie in Honor of this Thread...

Also, the Original Man was a Black Man...

So I am also Proud to be Black right along with Maddie... 



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Well, truly, if you're labeled a bigot for posting it she MUST be a bigot for writing it.. donchyathink?


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Reading this Thread... Not gonna do it...
> ...



Sweetie... Why do you Feel I Direct my General Postage @ you?...

*HUGS*



peace...


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Is Tara Malone a bigot? That's the question. Answer please!



Willow, since I wrote the Op, I know there's no linked article in it.  If you wish to get my POV, please link the article so I can read it.

Otherwise, I shall remain as ignorant of the existence of this Malone broad as I was 15 minutes ago.  I am not clicking on 13 pages of links to find it, sorry.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

mal said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



I have a guilty conscience, mal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Is Tara Malone a bigot? That's the question. Answer please!
> ...



the link to her article is right there where you called Tank a bigot and told him to pick up his prize at the doh.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



That series of posts is making my head hurt.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Is Tara Malone a bigot? That's the question. Answer please!
> ...


You already commented on the article

This is classic


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



...yes, it really is. she's punked.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

She punked herself


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I know why *I* asked tank to explain what he thought the reasons were for the statistics listed in the article, an article that only provided statistics, not contributing factors.  He posted it and the reason I asked should be obvious to anyone who has read through this thread.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

It is obvious: If you are racist, you draw racist conclusions. Duh.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



we're asking madeline if the author of the article is a bigot as well as Tank,, she called tank a bigot for posting it I'm asking madeline if Tara Malone is a bigot for writing it. That's all. now stand still while she answers the question. You may turn into a pillar of salt.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> She punked herself



Grow up, Tank.  Here's a Friday afternoon question for you:  why do you run away like a little girl from any suggestion that you are a bigot?  Why can't you be as proud to be an asshole as William Joyce?

I dun really get that.  Could you explain to me how a hater could be embarrassed to be called a hater?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Link or STFU.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Blacks are doing poorly everywhere in the world because of racist like me, I control what blacks do.

So you had better be nice to me.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> She punked herself



The irony here is that you punk yourself tenfold compared to Madeline.


----------



## Grace (Feb 11, 2011)

Are y'all arguing just to be arguing? None of this makes much sense.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Blacks are doing poorly everywhere in the world because of racist like me, I control what blacks do.
> 
> So you had better be nice to me.



Ha!  You get to live.  That's me being nice.

I want to hunt you down and beat you snotless, and I do not, and never will.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Are y'all arguing just to be arguing? None of this makes much sense.



What the hell is that supposed to mean, IMEURU?

LOL.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Are you Sure you're not White?... A Lot of Whites are Plagued with that same thing...

Does it seem Misplaced?... 



peace...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I know what and why your asking and in this case, if you had read the entire thread, you would also wonder why Tank posted the article in the first place and as I said it has nothing to do with whether the author is a bigot or not, which she isn't, she simply listed statistics.  It's Tanks motivation that's in question.  In this instance you may have placed your foot squarely in your mouth by siding with him while remaining ignorant of all the facts.


----------



## Grace (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Are y'all arguing just to be arguing? None of this makes much sense.
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



oh,, so if he posts stats,, he's got a motive?? and he's a bigot,, then the author must also have a motive, a pov and therefore a bigot.. right?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > IMEURU said:
> ...


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 If someone posts anything, they have a motive for doing so. You did graduate grade school, right? 





> and he's a bigot,


 given his constant selection of items to post, that is the only conclusion that can be drawn. 





> , then the author must also have a motive, a pov and therefore a bigot.. right?



You never took a logic class did you?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Christ woman!!  Read what I am writing!!!!  The fact that he posted that article in this thread when he did gives the *appearance* of him siding with the obvious racist scumbag the thread was about!!!!!  Before I declare him a racist or not I want to know his motivation!  How fucking hard is that to understand????????


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...










what does your logic tell you?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank is a bigot cause he posted an Article by Tara Malone.. therefore..


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

If A has motive C and posts statistics D,
then B must have motive C due to publishing statistics D....

Illogical!

A in this case is Tank, a racist troll.

B is the author, of whom we know very little.


----------



## Grace (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Before I declare him a racist or not I want to know his motivation!  How fucking hard is that to understand????????


I posted it to show racial differences


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Before I declare him a racist or not I want to know his motivation!  How fucking hard is that to understand????????
> ...



Based on what?  Genetics?  Social influences?  Cultural differences?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Logic isn't personal or opinion specific. Logic is logic. Capital T. If you are illogical, you are illogical. People don't just have their own logic. People may make their own deductions and draw their own conclusions, but those are not based on logic. 
Logic has no bias, and is not bound by any one individuals bias. Anything that is outside of capital T is lowercase t, which is where personal bias and bad conclusions fit.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the majority of contributors here on USMB are white, Madeline. In fact, I'd even go so far as to estimate a ratio of 95% caucasian to 5% negro/mulatto.
> ...



Honestly, Madeline...how, exactly, do you know this? You speak as an authority on the true faces behind the internet wall. Which is sort of weird because you haven't been here all that long, and really, while you have many sterling qualities, I haven't noticed that perception is one of your strengths.

Aside from that, I can't make any sense at all from your first post. At all. I don't know what you're trying to say.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Me, I'm responsible for blacks preformance in school.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Me, I'm responsible for blacks preformance in school.



If that were true, I'm sure blacks would be performing a lot lower than any statistics posted.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Me, I'm responsible for blacks preformance in school.



  That didn't answer the question.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don't know why, but untill it's figured out why, is it OK if I keep my children away from blacks negitive behaviour and influence in schools?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I'm responsible for blacks preformance in school.
> ...



It would explain why some perform so poorly, however...


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I'm responsible for blacks preformance in school.
> ...


I'm keeping blacks down much better in Africa


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



 That's your choice, who am I to make it for you?
Now when I grew up there was a lot of negative behavior and influence from certain students, some were black, most were white.  I'm know for a fact negative behavior and influence knows no color.  Oh, and I'm white, FYI.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



How long did you need to read Tank, William Joyce, 52nd St, etc. to know they were bigots, Allie?  Took me about an hour, mebbe less.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Unfortunately you're making a lot of assumptions, why?


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm know for a fact negative behavior and influence knows no color.


It knows one color a hell of alot more then others


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



What does that have to do with your OP?
Why are you black now?
How do you know how many "white supremecists" and black folk we have posting here? I mean, just reading your posts, I'd assume you were black, since it says you love being black. But that's the first I've heard about any color for you...so I'm wondering, if I don't know the color of posters, how you could possibly know?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm know for a fact negative behavior and influence knows no color.
> ...



Maybe in your neighborhood?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm not making any assumptions. I don't think any race performs badly based on genetics. That's just retarded. 

I was taking a swipe at Tank. If he were actually the cause of low test scores, they would be a lot lower than they actually are, such is Tank's 75 IQ.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm know for a fact negative behavior and influence knows no color.
> ...



The color of your skin, because you are most certainly an antisocial and negative character.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Allie, it's about 30 X 90 who appears to be our newest Stormfront troll.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Wheres your neighborhood?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I dunno if you are asking philosophical questions or just need Act I recapped, Allie.  30 x 90 made a total ass of himself here.....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/154041-where-do-white-people-come-from.html

So I started a flame thread on him here.

We are all black aka descended from Africans, and we all know it except those who cannot cope with the bad news that human beings are not separated into "races", "species" or "breeds".

AKA bigots.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



That's not what I meant, genetics that is.  I'm not sure if Tank is your average everyday racist or simply biased based on extenuating (local) factors.  Neighborhood dynamics have a very strong influence on how people view things and other people, especially if ones exposure is limited locally almost exclusively.


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> We are all black aka descended from Africans,


I agree with your evolutionary theory.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Washington DC Metro area, Northern Virginia to be specific.  I live in a very internationally and racially diverse area made up of blue collar and highly paid professionals.  Race has nothing to do with intelligence, drive and ability.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don't know Tank's personal circumstances. He comes off as a complete bigot, and because of that, I don't want to know his personal circumstances. This is not my first impression of him, it is an ongoing theme with this one individual. Thank God I don't make assumptions about everyone who shares Tank's ethnicity based on this highly localized impression of Tank.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love that area. It's a 6 hour drive...


----------



## Ravi (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I'll make an exception in your case...........


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 11, 2011)

I hate to urinate on everyone's parade, but what he's talking about is not necessarily junk science.

The theory the Sapiens replaced Neanderthals is widely accepted, and it doesn't preclude some interbreeding. Some recent DNA samples show, or suggest, whatever, that Neanderthals' contributions are 'a number that isn't zero', with I think the high-end guesstimate being 3 or 4 percent.




30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



You seem pretty ignorant of what you're arguing for. 

Skin color is not the lynchpin of the continuity hypothesis. If it was, then the product of Neanderthal and Sapien interbreeding would be Obama-ish-looking Europeans today. Skin color changes within a short period relative to the time-scale that these models operate on.

btw, finds from the 80s and before then are still being examined and used in today's paleoanthropology.




> The Chinese believe they evolved from Homo Erectus independently of other Humans and have evidence to prove it.



The jury is still out on what those skulls prove.




> The Black race is certainly closer to an original Congoid predecessor. However, no scientific study has suggested that the human race originated in the Congo.
> You can't ignore the fact that the Congo valley is full of isolated species of primates including Chimpanzee, Bongo, Gorilla, and dozens of species of Monkey. It's a place where primates developed separately and distinctly from anywhere else on earth.
> Otherwise we would find Gorilla in India and South America, but we don't. What happen in the Congo stayed in the Congo until more recent times. Even the out of Africa crowd suggests the Horn of Africa close to Arabia. So I don't really see a close nexus between the Congoid populations and what may of been the original ancestor of White man.
> #





Looks like a red herring just interbred with a non-sequitur, and they produced a strawman. 





> Would you care to explain the differences between the various humanoids found around the world?



The differences are relatively nothing when you look at the full DNA picture. Our mtDNA is almost completely uniform across the globe, and the differences between populations are so small that they can be answered by genetic drift. But again, this doesn't rule out the possibility of some interbreeding. How much of an effect this hypothetical interbreeding may have had on us today, we just don't know yet.





> I can entertain different FACT BASED ideas ....but even if there were common ancestry, it hardly trumps the fact that divergent evolution has produced radically different cultures.



There IS common ancestry--both camps accept this. The difference just depends on how far back you want to go.




> No Black culture has ever come near to what Whites have built. How can you look at the way Blacks and Whites live in their respective societies and not appreciate the fact that Whites are far better at building and maintaining desirable societies?



Just tipped your hand. This is why people say that racists (in this case, the racists that use ongoing scientific study for the white supremacist agenda) are the ones who carry water for the continuity model. So really, what's the difference between you and a climate-change alarmist? Bot have a hyper-agenda that fucks with how others see the integrity of the science.

Which sucks because continuity is a hypothesis that in part could contribute some pieces to the larger puzzle--but people reject it out of hand because they don't want to be associated with your ilk. WTG.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



It's called understanding and acknowledging the circumstances.  It has nothing to do with accepting or condoning the outcome.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree, but only to a degree, Ringel.  I have known people who have never been more than 25 miles from home who did not stink with bigotry...in fact, they were some of the kindest people I have known.

I think it all begins in the home.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 11, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I am black and proud, from my bushy Afro and light brown eyes down to my size 13 feet.



 Before I shaved my head that discription would've fit me perfectly. I had a mad big Afro in school (although being Jewish you could've called it an Isro ) brown eyes 13 shoe.  Maybe I'll post a picture if I can find one.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 11, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I am black and proud, from my bushy Afro and light brown eyes down to my size 13 feet.
> ...



That's . . . . quite a picture you paint of yourself there, Jroc.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



It is strangely erotic...and that avie...."Guns and Moses".......tell us more, Jroc.

LOL.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



A lot of people in the hood thought I was mixed not too many Jews in the Detroit neighborhood were I grew up.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



You from Motown, Jroc?  Cool place.  Keep talking.....LOL.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



"Races" is in quotes now?  

It's hard to keep up with liberal political correctness.

I prefer Pagean, btw, not African.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't live around a lot of Chinese people. It is the year 2011, and I have the internet. Because of this, I am aware that China is a modernizing industrial country, and not a 3rd world shithole as it was at the end of the Qing dynasty. The onus is on me to enlighten myself, not the Chinese.

Similarly, regardless of Tank's surroundings, the onus is on him to enlighten himself. He isn't the center of the universe waiting for the mere peripherals to prove themselves to him. If he is _letting_ his own localized experience shape his absolute world view in this day and age, it's his own fault.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



Don't see anywhere where I said it wasn't.   And FYI, most of China is still a 3rd world shit hole.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So's Detroit...


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



So,,, how come we can't join the congressional black caucus?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



What does this mean????


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> I was born a poor black child.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Sceince has determined without a doubt that man came from africa.
> ...



Uncalled for.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like the embarrassment to the human race has decided to take a powder.  Hopefully of the self performed 44 caliber brain probe kind..............



This is uncalled for also.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Hey...I just discovered that most of us are all related to ..........
> 
> Who Knew? - Yahoo! News


well, that one says the common ancestor was in Asia, not Africa
LOL


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...I just discovered that most of us are all related to ..........
> ...



If that's true, we're gonna need a new theme song in here.

LOL.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I'm guessing not having been elected to Congress may have something to do with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

The only thing black about me are the clothes I wear.
I confess, occasionally I shout out the "n" word, but it's directed at an individual, not his race in general. I have no problem with blacks per se, but I have a huge problem with the entitlement attitude I find prevalent in many blacks.
Treat me with respect and without acting as if I owe you my wages, and you'll be treated the same way.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



what about the white congressman who tried and was turned away??


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Has that ever happened?  Yanno, Willow, if you wish you are welcome to join almost any group that meets to advance the interests of black Americans....NAACP, Urban League, etc.  There has only been one time I have encountered a "color bar", and that was in the 1970's with the Black Muslims.  Hell, you can prolly be a New Black Panther if you want.  You certainly could have been one in the 1960's.

You might look good in a beret.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



yes it happened


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Tell me more.  I'm all ears.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...








you look like a ford pick up wif the doors open?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


Congressional Black Caucus vows to remain racially segregated « Hot Air


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 11, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Un-fucking-believable.  Seriously, that broke my.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> How can I be proud of being something that had nothing to do with my choices in life?
> 
> I'm proud of what I have accomplished (mostly) in my life, but that's about it. Otherwise it is a false pride, having nothing to do with me.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree up to a point. I happen to be proud of my grandfather and father My grandfather came here from Germany as a boy, learned the language, worked his ass off and eventially owned a good sized farm where he raised 4 sons. My dad served in WW II became an excellent tool and die maker and earned 2 engineering degrees taking evening courses at Princeton; no small effort for a man living in Western Connecticut.
I'm proud of my mother and her family. I can tract her side of the family back to when they emigrated from England in 1640. Her ancestors included Robert Morris, the only man to sign the Articles of Confederation, The Declaration of Independance and The US Constitution.
Did I have anything to do with these accomplishments? No, but I'm damned proud of my bloodline.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jroc said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> > Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?
> ...




4 American heroes!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


West palm is probably about 60% white, Maddie. Probably  15% black and 25% Hispanic.
Now *Palm Beach*, on the east side of the Inland Waterway is likely 95% white.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > In today news:
> ...




Ummm.... Their parents aren't taxed enough?


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Why do they call it West Palm *Beach*? If it's west of the East Coast, it's inland. There's no beach there!


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Why do they call it West Palm *Beach*? If it's west of the East Coast, it's inland. There's no beach there!



It's Palm Beach County I believe.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Why do they call it West Palm *Beach*? If it's west of the East Coast, it's inland. There's no beach there!



I guess it is west of something, Ozmar.  Mebbe Greenland, LOL.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Mea culpa.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> If A has motive C and posts statistics D,
> then B must have motive C due to publishing statistics D....
> 
> Illogical!
> ...


If statistics "D" are _*statistics*_, "B" is not racist for reporting "D", nor is "A" racist for linking to them. Statistics are facts and facts have no motive.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > If A has motive C and posts statistics D,
> ...



Meh, not so much, Ernie.  Yanno the old saying....there are liars, goddamned liars and statisticians.  

A bad survey can be worse than useless, and designing a good one is an art form.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeremy said:


>


I love people. It's racist idiots of all colors I hate


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Why do they call it West Palm *Beach*? If it's west of the East Coast, it's inland. There's no beach there!


Damned If I know.. Don't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Why do they call it West Palm *Beach*? If it's west of the East Coast, it's inland. There's no beach there!
> ...


Yes, it is.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...





 Actually your not far off with that picture eleminate the glasses add a moustache..Think of Prince in his earlier days (he's a lot smaller of course) all the black girls would say "you look just like prince".... I can't find that damn picture.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm white and I'm proud.


Worldwide?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...


Sure, you can cherry pick statistics and force them to prove a point, but when an author states that blacks are far more apt to be convicted of violent crime than whites, it's a fact. Facts have no motive or bias. 
I get all pissed off at race pimps like Jackson and Sharpton and I will jump on any bandwagon that shows them in a negative light, but to call me racist because I resent them is ludicrous.
My resentment is that they pervert the message of Reverend King and stir up unrest. The unrest keeps racism alive, thus ensuring a place for the Sharptons and Jacksons.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Truth has no motive or bias. Facts are conditional on who is producing them, and therefore privy to the motives or biases of the people who state them.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sharpton is a race-baiting, opportunistic liar.  Jackson I have a really, really, really small amount of respect for, because he brought home American hostages from the ME.  He's been at it for years, and still does it.  I dun even know how many people he has freed.

Jesse Jackson willing to negotiate for hostages - CNN


----------



## Tank (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline,


Why do you love being black?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

She's lovable Tank.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Madeline,
> 
> 
> Why do you love being black?



I appreciate the triumph and dignity of any group of people who have endured great suffering and succeeded, Tank.  I wish I were Hispanic, and Jewish, and lesbian, and Serbian, and South African, and Congolese......actually, tonight, I wish I were Egyptian.

And I am always proud to be an American.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


He_* is*_ persuasive and has done some laudable things, but I have a damned hard time finding much respect for him. I would say that he and Sharpton and to a lesser extent, Farrakhan and Mfume have stunted the country's growth to post racialism.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I loathe Farrakhan.  He murdered Malcolm X, and he will burn in hell for that.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline,
> ...



Would you like to even be the Christians that were fed to the lions?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


Facts are be definition truth, but I see what you're saying.
Facts can be used to support bullshit, but the facts themselves, no matter how unpalatable they may be, are still facts


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline,
> ...


And not just since barack won the nomination. I owe you rep, lady.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Yes, I would, Miss Pix.  There are still christians being martyred today, in countries that have no religious freedom.  My niece went to Nepal as a missionary and scared us all shitless.

Came home safe, but that is not always the case.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Just a joke



So are you


----------



## Madeline (Feb 11, 2011)

Thankies to the Mod Squad for moving this thread to the Race Relations Forum.  It seems like a sign of respect for those who have posted here in support of mutual respect and tolerance.  Such attitudes are the best thing about USMB.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the embarrassment to the human race has decided to take a powder.  Hopefully of the self performed 44 caliber brain probe kind..............
> ...



Interesting.  Now if I had said that about a hate spewing radical Islamist I pretty sure your response would have been quite different, probably a thanks and a pos rep.  
The FBI has listed most white supremest groups as the biggest terror threat to our country even today and he never once denied belonging to one of these groups, never said he did either but avoided and dodged at every turn.
That said what makes him any different than the Islamist terrorist?  Is it because he's not Muslim?  If indeed he is a potential danger what makes my statement uncalled for?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 12, 2011)

<---more a beige than black


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2011)

mal said:


> *I have a Pic of me a T (A Black Guy who does not have a mohawk) from Sunday watchin' the game...* Maybe I should sport that as my Avie in Honor of this Thread...
> 
> Also, the Original Man was a Black Man...
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the episode on Seinfeld where George pretends to be friends with a black guy so his boss doesn't think he's a racist.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 12, 2011)

30x90 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Ok douche  your  have  made a science of racism.
> ...



Well Yes, that fact is  you have wrapped you racism up in pseudo-science and statistics. But it is racism never the less.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> > No Black culture has ever come near to what Whites have built. How can you look at the way Blacks and Whites live in their respective societies and not appreciate the fact that Whites are far better at building and maintaining desirable societies?
> 
> 
> Just tipped your hand. This is why people say that racists (in this case, the racists that use ongoing scientific study for the white supremacist agenda) are the ones who carry water for the continuity model. So really, what's the difference between you and a climate-change alarmist? Bot have a hyper-agenda that fucks with how others see the integrity of the science.
> ...


Please explain this continuity model, Sheldon.


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> <---more a beige than black



I am more Human than Human...



peace...


----------



## Flagwavrusa (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually its called regression to the mean. It happens to the children of high income black parents as well, only they regress toward the mean of 85 instead off the 100 white average.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 12, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You are becoming a very large jackass. and secondly you don't have a damn clue what I would say about any given situation, but to suggest that someone blow his damn brains out is just disgusting so that makes you damn disgusting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Considering most of the posts I've read that you have offered up to people who disagree with you.......  I'm in good company.  Friend or not, I could care less whether or not you consider it or me disgusting at this instance especially when you're riding some feigned "high horse".  When you calm down we can continue this conversation, or not.  The choice is yours.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 12, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



why do I need to calm down? I haven't done anything. You are one of those people who drop the race card at the drop of a hat. And then you decide to suggest it would be good if someone blows his brains out. I don't think I'm the one who needs to calm down. Let me put it this way, you don't like racism? don't defend it for one side and not for the other. That's just racist.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

Flagwavrusa said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I see we have a new contestant for Name That Bigot.  Please pick up your Bingo card at the door before taking your seat, Flagwavrusa.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I wanna see a linkiepoodle of Ringle "dropping the race card", Willow.  This smells like bullshit to me.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It's funny that those who think we're "mean" to Islamic radicals have no problem spewing hate themselves, isn't it?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



then pull yer head outta that bull's ass whydonchya?


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Madeline.  I'll ask again.  Do you think you have bigoted beliefs?


----------



## Flagwavrusa (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> Looks like people of Finland Commit suicide at very high rates.





Madeline said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I was just answering your question. Labels are your weapon of choice. I can understand you being proud of black accomplishments, you mentioned the achievement of black legal equality during the civil rights era. But you don't want to talk about some things that maybe make you not so proud of being black. IE high crime rate, lower IQ, substantially lower academic achievement, greater welfare dependency. When someone tries to discuss this, and suggests its not simply white racism to blame, your reflex is to brand them. There is no middle ground, you either agree with Madeleine or you are a card carrying member of the KKK.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Flagwavrusa said:
> ...



I'm human, Provocateur.  I have preconceived notions about people based on their appearance....age, ethnicity, dress, mannerisms, etc.  We all do.

I do try not to allow them to overload RL data about any individual.  Scarey looking teenaged boys may turn out to be a gaggle of sidewalk shovelers.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

Flagwavrusa said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like people of Finland Commit suicide at very high rates.
> ...



People fail in this country all the time, Flagwavrusa.  It has nothing to do with their ethnicity a la "genetically predisposed to fail".  It DOES have to do with circumstances and burdens more heavily laden on blacks...poverty, teenaged mothers, single parents, poor nutrition, lead paint poisoning, etc.  Whites, asians, Native Americans....all yield the same results when stressed in the same way as blacks.

We know good and well how to produce successful, law abiding people and how to produce the worst sort of sociopaths, and yet we seem to forget that knowledge and "blame the Blacks" when it comes to certain issues, like urban crime.  

Go figure.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > > No Black culture has ever come near to what Whites have built. How can you look at the way Blacks and Whites live in their respective societies and not appreciate the fact that Whites are far better at building and maintaining desirable societies?
> ...




I'll explain it how it was taught to me. I don't really like analogies but this one works on a simple level.

Think of Sapiens as Europeans in the 1600's, and Neanderthals as Native Americans of the same century.

The replacement (or Out of Africa) theory, which is what's widely accepted in paleoanthropolgy, is similar to what happened in early America. Europeans migrated from their home continent and replaced the Natives as the dominant population at their new "home". This replacement happened in part through disease and superior technology that allowed them to better adapt to their environment.



The analogy to the continuity hypothesis goes like this: Europeans migrated to America, and the decline of the Native population is explained primarily by an interbreeding of the Natives and the Europeans, with the Native traits gradually recessing--but not going extinct--to the dominant European traits. So instead of one population group replacing another through adaptive dominance like the above theory, this hypothesis explains the decline of the Native populations through the two groups having a ton of sex with each other, and this influencing the genetics in a way that's unique from the old location.


These two models don't need to be a dichotomy though. We know that Europeans virtually wiped out the Native population through disease and technology, but we also know that some Europeans were having sex in wigwams. It's a matter of scale, and the difference between the two models is how far they tip in either direction.


Why I say the continuity hypothesis is not complete junk science, like Intelligent Design, is for a few reasons. One, is that there's a small but still existent presence of genetic contributions from now-extinct population groups. I think the high number is about 15%?

Also, our DNA extraction technology is constantly improving, same with our carbon dating methods, to give us a less muddy picture of data than we've had before... and this recent data has shown Neanderthal contributions to non-African modern human genes to be a non-zero number.

My position is in line with what the science strongly suggests: that a wave of homo sapiens sapiens migrated from the Horn of Africa area, and over the course of a reallyfuckinglongtime we spread across the entire globe, being the fittest and best brand of humans at adapting to the local environments--better than the local populations. And this doesn't preclude some interbreeding between the migrants and the natives--although the DNA evidence doesn't support this being the primary reason for our conquest of the planet.

Plus, the longer a population group exists, the more genetic diversity they'll develop. So the population group with the most genetic diversity would be the one that's been around the longest. Modern African populations have the most genetic diversity than any other population on the planet, so...

And finally (I'm almost done), I think that there's not enough data to make a definitive conclusion about how much any interbreeding from back then effects our different human cultures today.

The racial supremacists don't care about the ambiguity of our current knowledge in this area--they overplay any possible effects of any interbeeding that took place areallyfuckinglongtimeago, and downplay the effects of cultural and behavioral reinforcements that happened because of the tens and tens of thousands of years of geographic isolation between population groups.

There have been some finds in south I think, China, that appear to be a combination of Sapiens and Erectus traits... we don't know yet, but as of right now it's possible that East Asian populations today may have a larger amount of genetic influence from their ancient locals than other population groups on the globe.

Hope this helps. 

/sore fingers


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 12, 2011)

Flagwavrusa said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like people of Finland Commit suicide at very high rates.
> ...



You put that quite succintly.


----------



## Flagwavrusa (Feb 12, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> I'll explain it how it was taught to me. I don't really like analogies but this one works on a simple level.
> 
> Think of Sapiens as Europeans in the 1600's, and Neanderthals as Native Americans of the same century.
> 
> ...



Well, I dont know if your theory of Homo Sapien mating with Neanderthal is correct, but if it is, it certainly proves sapiens were capable of producing large quantities of alchahol lol.





( Image of Neanderthal Woman)


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Re-read my posts, Willow.  I blamed poverty, single parents, teenaged moms, poor nutrition...I blamed a raft of things for urban black crime, etc.  

"White racism" was not one of them.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 12, 2011)

Flagwavrusa said:


> ( Image of Neanderthal Woman)



Meh. She puts on a little eye-liner and some Chanel No.5 , I'd hit it.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Flagwavrusa said:
> ...



You showed your ass and called Tank a bigot for posting an article. That's what you did you asswipe.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Are you seriously gonna tell me you dun think Tank is a bigot, Willow?

What about 30 x 90?  William Joyce?  52nd St?  GHook?

Are there just no bigots in Willow-land?


----------



## William Joyce (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Funny you mention evolution.  Evolutionary theory explains why there are intelligence and behavior differences in the races -- whites evolved in cold territories where they needed to think long-term for survival, and thus grew big brains.  Blacks evolved -- or didn't evolve -- in areas where the constant supply of food meant they didn't have to think too hard, just reach for a banana.


----------



## William Joyce (Feb 12, 2011)

Read this book before you say the word "racist" again, Madeline.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Race-Evolution-Behavior-History-Perspective/dp/0965683613]Amazon.com: Race, Evolution, and Behavior: A Life History Perspective (3rd Edition) (9780965683616): J. Philippe Rushton: Books[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


Not here in Miami.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Did I have anything to do with these accomplishments? No, but I'm damned proud of my bloodline.



I wonder if you are proud of them or of yourself? I read you are proud of their accomplishments.

So,if you are proud of them, then it really is not false pride since you are not proud of yourself for having them in your background.  

So, it's really an interpretive thing.  I have pride in the accomplishments of my background as well.

Many of my people never made it out because they could not believe the things that were happening, were happening.  So I am very proud that the parents of my grandparents left Lithuania before they were not allowed to anymore. 

But that pride only comes out when I speak about them and what they did.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...


Thanks for that and I will think about it a bit before I reply. But I did want to point out that Native Americans and Europeans are the same species...


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



This is why I have you on ignore, William Joyce.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Madeline, if you're bopping in and out of ignore land to read the posts of the person you're trying to ignore, take a tip from me and just take them off of ignore.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Meh, I have not read William Joyce in like months.  I'm good.


----------



## Tank (Feb 12, 2011)

So much for open minded.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...














You admitted to being a bigot did you knot?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 12, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > ( Image of Neanderthal Woman)
> ...


i hope your take her to the shower first too


----------



## Tank (Feb 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Re-read my posts, Willow.  I blamed poverty, single parents, teenaged moms, poor nutrition...I blamed a raft of things for urban black crime, etc.
> 
> "White racism" was not one of them.



Blame whatever reason you want for blacks negitive behaviour, just don't blame and call people names for trying to avoid and warn others about it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 12, 2011)

Who the hell is 30 x90

That's where I got derailed....I honestly couldn't make heads or tails out of the op; I didn't know what sort of jargon was being used.

So who is 30 x 90???


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Who the hell is 30 x90
> 
> That's where I got derailed....I honestly couldn't make heads or tails out of the op; I didn't know what sort of jargon was being used.
> 
> So who is 30 x 90???



15 x 45's double.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Who the hell is 30 x90
> 
> That's where I got derailed....I honestly couldn't make heads or tails out of the op; I didn't know what sort of jargon was being used.
> 
> So who is 30 x 90???



My bad.  You type his nick as 30x90.  Here's a sampling:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3309520-post533.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3309226-post517.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3305178-post466.html


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wow, we have a disagreement between friends and suddenly I'm the jackass who drops the race card at the drop of a hat.  I defend racism from only one side???!!!!!  Where the hell have you been?  I'm positive 99.9% of everyone here will dispute that claim, rather fervently I might add.  
As for my statement about someone blowing their brains out, if I had some time to waist I'm positive I could find similar sentiments (though not exact) from myself, you and many others concerning Islamic extremists doing themselves harm.  Where did the change in morality come from?  Oh, that's right I'm (for the one and only time) on this board agreeing with and defending Maddie, whom you view as a complete nut case.  Question your own motives instead of mine.


----------



## IanC (Feb 13, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...





flagwavrusa is correct. the typical way to estimate is to [(momsIQ)+(dadsIQ)+(groupIQ+groupIQ)] divided by 4. eg average for college grad parents would be about; (115+115+100+100)/4= 107.5 for whites, (115+115+85+85)/4= 100 for blacks. that is just a rough estimate, there are the usual variations with some children smarter, some duller. that formula also doesn't take into consideration that the black standard deviation is ~ 13.5 instead of 15, or that blacks at IQ115 are more than 2SD higher than the mean instead of 1SD for the whites.

A few years back there was a study done that showed children of middle class, middle income black families have considerably more trouble remaining there as adults. regression to the mean is very likely an important factor in that finding.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 13, 2011)

IanC said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Flagwavrusa said:
> ...



Assuming such studies exist, Ian, the bigotry lies in concluding that any of these deviations are genetic in cause.


----------



## IanC (Feb 13, 2011)

Madeline said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



 thats OK, Maddie. I know you are happy with your worldview and I wont try to bring you over to the dark, sciency side.

well maybe one anecdote to pique your interest. University of Minnesota did a study on identical twins, finding many who had been separated before one year of age. one set showed up from different parts of the country and to everyone's surprise they both had seven rings on their hands. no one is saying that there is a gene for ring wearing but what are the odds of that? genetics hold a very powerful influence on who we are and how we behave but we dont notice it because we dont have twins to see how much alike two beings with identical genetics are. just sayin'


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!



I wish I was a member of a protect race.  Even better, I wish we didn't have such things in America.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 13, 2011)

IanC said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



The twins studies are fascinating, I agree, Ian.

But science does not back up your implied conclusion that blacks are genetically stupidier than whites, and so I call "bullshit".


----------



## Madeline (Feb 13, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!
> ...



If you are over 40, you are a member of a protected class, xsited.  If not, just wait...you'll get there.


----------



## IanC (Feb 13, 2011)

Madeline said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



and I dont want to piss you off by showing you evidence. enjoy your Sunday, if you can without football. I know I am in withdrawal.

but I could


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 13, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Say It Loud! I'm Black And I'm Proud!
> ...


To note.  My thanks for above is because I hate elitism, regardless of race, color or creed.  Protection is just another form of racism.

I blame my parents for that (who both are liberal believe it or not) that we should follow Martin Luther King's statement to judge each other by the content of our character, not the color of our skin.  

And I would add political affiliation, gender or religion.

I don't care what you may be, your behavior is what matters.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 13, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Thanks for that and I will think about it a bit before I reply. But I did want to point out that Native Americans and Europeans are the same species...






That's not the analogy--it was to explain how population replacement worked, versus how continuity would've worked. And the European genocide of the Native populations happened in the blink of an eye compared to the time-scale that Sapiens replaced Neanderthals. If you understand how Europeans wiped out the Natives, you can get an idea of why there's no more living Neanderthals--because the emigrants were the dominant survivors of the area.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2011)

Everyone on here is white.

After all, Obama said we have to provide free internet to the hood so black people could get online. Oh...wait...we have free libraries with free internet. But you know what they say....just try to get a black man into a library!


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2011)

Madeline said:


> 30 x 90 needs to know just how severe the infestation of blacks is here on USMB.  If you are black, even if just by popular demand, be kind enough to check in here and share some watermelon whilst 30 x 90 barricades himself in his home.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRSAVDlpDI



A Serious Question...

Are you Proud of your Race?...

You had ZERO to do with it, so Taking Pride in it, regardless of what your Race is, has always seemed Silly to me...

And Racist.



peace...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 13, 2011)

mal said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > 30 x 90 needs to know just how severe the infestation of blacks is here on USMB.  If you are black, even if just by popular demand, be kind enough to check in here and share some watermelon whilst 30 x 90 barricades himself in his home.
> ...



I agree with that but who cares?
Pride is self contained and none of my business. Doesn't affect me at all.
So who cares?


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I guess if I was Asking you, I would Expect your Response... 

Obviously I Care about Maddie's Take on it...

People who are Proud of their Skin Color always make me Curious.



peace...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 13, 2011)

mal said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



I agree with that also. 
I get a kick out of mixed couples and their kids. They are cute as a button and can be proud of the races OF BOTH parents.


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I Think it should be Law that Blacks and Asians Couple and Reproduce... 

Them's is some HOT Females.



peace...


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 13, 2011)

I still think that biracial black and white looks pretty cool...


----------



## maatsmom843 (Feb 14, 2011)

you guys do know that there is nothing genetically that makes any human different from another, regardless of their phenotypical appearance.  The preoccupation with race is a largely western (white) characteristic.

my reasoning for this is that the white race is the only one that can be diminished, you know, completely obliterated over time as a result of generations of miscegenation with other races. and you know that in the good ol' us of a we are lovers of the "one drop rule" so much for anyone who thinks that white is the "master race"!

interestingly enough, the term "caucasoid" is used (however errantly) to denote those indigenous peoples living in areas ranging from northwest africa, to the southernmost extent of india, and many of the people there are as dark as, if not darker than me!

its been time for so long for us to move past the petty bullshit that we allow ourselves to waste so much of our time and energy on.  we can hardly fathom the wonders we would be able to accomplish if we were all to lay aside these fetters of ignorance and misplaced malice and stop allowing the most superficial of our traits to create insurpassable barriers between ourselves and our brothers, our fellow human beings.

anybody remember the tower of babel story in the bible in genesis, when those guys decided to build a tower to heaven?  remember what God had to say when he got a load of it?

"behold, the people are of one mind and now nothing which they have imagined can be restrained from them!"

if the reality of us mere humans working together under "one mind" is enough to make GOD wary, WTF are we wasting our time arguing about and killing each other over something that doesn't and will not ever really matter?!


----------



## maatsmom843 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh and for the record, i found this post to be thoroughly disgusting, crude, base and offensive, no matter what the original intention for the post was


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that and I will think about it a bit before I reply. But I did want to point out that Native Americans and Europeans are the same species...
> ...


Maybe I am misunderstanding what you are saying, but it seems to me as unlikely that homo sapeins and neanderthals bred with each other as it seems unlikely that homo sapiens and apes bred with each other.


----------



## mal (Feb 14, 2011)

Is Maddie still around?...

I was really Interested in her Response to my Earlier Question.



peace...


----------



## Madeline (Feb 14, 2011)

mal said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



My "race" is Homo Sapiens, mal.  Am I proud to be human.....as opposed to what?  A marsupial?  I have never thought about it.

There are people in my family line I am proud of, and others I am ashamed of.  I dun feel responsible for any, apart from my child, whom I am VERY proud of.  I like how I look and think I'm attractive, but again, "proud of it" seems odd to me.  I had little to do with my own appearance, not being a plastic surgery slut.

I know my Daddy's family came here from Scotland.  I know fuck-all about Scottish history and am not especially "proud of them".  We're not sure where Mommy's people hailed from -- they'd likely been in the US too long for it to matter.

I'm proud to be an American.


----------



## bikercat (Feb 14, 2011)

does that include the blacks that might have some white in them? eg;( thomas jefferson)


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

Madeline said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


I'm proud to be Irish American...but how racist and unpc of me.


----------



## mal (Feb 14, 2011)

Madeline said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Just checkin' for your Take on your OP... And I believe your I HEART being Black Sig the other day... 

Thanks for Responding.



peace...


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The idea's not so far-fetched. Check out the liger.

But I understand what you're getting at: Neaderthals were the dirty, hairy, stinky half-apes--distinct from us lithe, cleaner humans. And that's the image that's been reflected in pop culture, that's how we see them.

But most likely we weren't much sexier than them back then. No razors, no shampoo. Our women had hairy legs and armpits, long hair clumped with grease, and our men had scraggly greasy full beards and smelled even worse. We were stinky, dirty, and we'd be lucky to make it to thirty with a full set of teeth.

Anyways these findings are recent, like in the past year. They've finally been able to extract, filter, and read DNA from Neanderthal remains--and then compare those findings to our DNA.

The trend in taxonomy now is to label us as _homo sapien sapiens_--and our dirty cousins as _homo sapien neaderthalensis._ It's the addition of a subspeices, meaning there's enough genetic distinction consistent in each population to set us into different groups, but is outweighed by enough genetic similarities between the two groups to mate and produce viable babbies.

I googled a mainstream news source about this. Consider it a special Valentines gift from me to you. 
*
BBC News - Neanderthal genes 'survive in us'

*I just have to point out the the research is still in its early stages.So we're looking at possibilities, but not yet entrenched fact. It will be interesting to see how this research better helps us understand our pretty remarkable history.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

sigh...why do you hate dirty, stinky, gruesome humanoids?

I will read your link but I am still skeptical. I'm not saying the two "species" wouldn't mate with each other, just that I doubt they could reproduce. Kind of like Tank and monkeys. Or Republicans and sheep. But of course there is so much we do not know. 

We share a lot of dna with monkeys but that doesn't mean we are monkeys.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheldon, just curious.  Whaca think of those "Clan Of The Cave Bear" books?


----------



## mal (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...



So the Apes and such that are still here... They just Refused to Evolve?...

Stubborn Bastards!



peace...


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 15, 2011)

Ravi said:


> sigh...why do you hate dirty, stinky, gruesome humanoids?
> 
> I will read your link but I am still skeptical. I'm not saying the two "species" wouldn't mate with each other, just that I doubt they could reproduce. Kind of like Tank and monkeys. Or Republicans and sheep. But of course there is so much we do not know.
> 
> We share a lot of dna with monkeys but that doesn't mean we are monkeys.




That's fine. Nothing wrong with being skeptical of preliminary science.


I could name a few posters who I suspect are really chimpanzees that somehow managed to get a laptop and interwebz access in their zoo cage.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 15, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Sheldon, just curious.  Whaca think of those "Clan Of The Cave Bear" books?





Sounds vaguely familiar, but I don't really remember reading them. Why?


----------



## Grace (Feb 15, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Sheldon, just curious.  Whaca think of those "Clan Of The Cave Bear" books?




Daryl Hannah...clan of the cave bear. Blonde chick from the lion clan winds up in the bear clan, which is dark haired, dark eyed. She doesn't belong to them. So she leaves to find her own clan. The blondies.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon, just curious.  Whaca think of those "Clan Of The Cave Bear" books?
> ...



Just curious whether you thought there was any good science behind them.


----------

